# NYU portfolio requirement; format?



## elaine (Dec 18, 2009)

So for the film and television portfolio Part 2 requirement I did a 6 page script. It says the format is screenplay format where applicable. I used Celtx to write mine. Is that fine?
Also, by screenplay format would I have to hole punch the side and use brass brads?
I mean, it's only 6 pages...
Since there are 3 parts to this portfolio it asks that they be sent in a single packet. Packet. So can I just staple everything together?
Thanks!


----------

